# juniper coyote for our golf course and a cedar eagle.



## BCwoodcarver (Jun 13, 2016)

View attachment 106492

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Jun 13, 2016)

forgot one

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 13, 2016)

Very nice work


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 13, 2016)

Great stuff! Looks like you found at least one use for your desk arms..... What wood did you carve the coyote from?


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Jun 13, 2016)

the coyote is western juniper and the eagle was what I saw in the cedar chair arms when I rescued them from the woodpile.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 13, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 14, 2016)

The fireplace is beautiful , and with your carving. Wow, very cool indeed...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

I just love your carvings and cabin fronts. Fine work.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 14, 2016)

Those are very cool.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 14, 2016)

Very nice! The coyote is my fav. Chuck


----------



## brown down (Jun 14, 2016)

love that yote! nicely done on all of them


----------



## JohnF (Jun 16, 2016)

Simply SUPER


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 20, 2016)

Absolutely fantastic. I have to go with the Coyote as favorite as well bit they are all fantastic. I don't have any idea how long those tale but I do know you don't post enough


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Jun 21, 2016)

This guy in California is my inspiration. Wonderful creations.

http://www.blanchardwoodsculpture.com


----------

